# fish portraits



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

love the last pic of the neon!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I never have tried cauliflower or chicken bone before for my cories. I'll have try them. Do you do anything special with the food?


----------

